# Anyone have Undertale remixes/fanmusic to share?



## mochimoth (Mar 27, 2016)

If so, please consider applying to contribute completed music or work on something completely new for SONGS FROM MT. EBOTT 2!
Check out VOL. 1 so you can get a good idea what all the music and art looks like as the final product. 
And feel free to repost/reblog/share on reddit/tumblr/FB and any other places you think people would be interested in this project. 
(here's the project blog if you have questions for the mods)







*email your application to undertalealbumproject@gmail.com! *

*APPLICATIONS CLOSE APRIL 9th @11:59pm EST *

*ARTISTS*


subject email: *VISUAL ART APPLICATION*

link to art website/artblog or art tag (DIRECT LINKS PLEASE)

link to your Undertale fanart tag ( minimum 2 fanworks are required)

link your 2 of your best art samples ( Undertale or original )
*MUSICIANS*


subject email: *MUSICIAN APPLICATION*

link to website/tag with samples, min. 2 samples of music on your site.(DIRECT LINKS PLEASE)

direct link to 2 of your best song samples.
*If you are a singer/instrumentalist who can produce a full song* (meaning: vocals/instrumental + accompanying music) on their own- please use the MUSICIAN application form.

*SINGERS/VOICE ACTORS *


_If you only supply vocal parts and no other accompanying music._

subject email: *SINGER APPLICATION*

link to website/tag with samples, min. 2 samples of singing on your site.(DIRECT LINKS PLEASE)

direct link to 2 of your best song samples.
*INSTRUMENTALS*


_If you only supply instrumentals and no other accompanying music._

subject email: *INSTRUMENTAL APPLICATION*

link to website/tag with samples, min. 2 samples of chosen instrumental(s) on site.(DIRECT LINKS PLEASE)

direct link to 2 of your best instrumental samples.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 2, 2016)

I made memes, does that count?


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2Fjesus-walks-somewhere-else


----------



## mochimoth (Apr 3, 2016)

That could make a good sample to apply with! But if you want to join in, you'd have to make "clean" music, so no cursing etc (PG 13 essentially).


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 3, 2016)

mochimoth said:


> That could make a good sample to apply with! But if you want to join in, you'd have to make "clean" music, so no cursing etc (PG 13 essentially).


How about this then? I whipped it up upon your request.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2Fim-late-to-the-party
Yes it's a joke, don't hurt me please.


----------



## mochimoth (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh yo, it's okay- like, you'll have two months to work on a new song if you're accepted. You can apply with the both songs you showed me.
So you're good! The mods mostly just need proof you've made some fanwork before! so you're all good to apply. Good luck!


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 3, 2016)

mochimoth said:


> Oh yo, it's okay- like, you'll have two months to work on a new song if you're accepted. You can apply with the both songs you showed me.
> So you're good! The mods mostly just need proof you've made some fanwork before! so you're all good to apply. Good luck!


TBH, I don't really consider mashups of mine artistic. They're memes. If you want ACTUAL music you can poke around my Souncloud profile.


----------

